# Someone, talk me down



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I've got a Kindle DX which I adore, a K3 on the way that I know I'll love, and a laptop which I use daily...why do I want an iPod touch?  What would I do with it that I can't do on these other devices and why do I keep looking at them on Amazon for a discounted price?? Someone stop me!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wish I could help, but I'm have no more resistance than you do.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

I can only tell you that if you buy the iTouch, next will be the wanting of the iPad..... I just got an iTouch a few weeks ago and if anything, my lust for the iPad has increased ten-fold.  Of course reading all the posts on KB doesn't help and in particular a lot of dropped hints  from good buddy, Kindlemama.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Besides music, what do you all use iPods for that you can't do (or do as well) on your kindles and laptops? How and where do you use it most? All the apps are what's enticing me. Is 8GBs enough? Hummm....don't need another gadget....don't have time to be addicted to another gadget....repeat, repeat, repeat...


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not sure an itouch really fits in your collection unless you want a mpg player or a portable game machine. Without the phone connection it won't really be your go-to web surfing/email device unless your laptop is too big to take with you to the coffee shop or something. Plus you will have to start investing in all the apple accessories like docking speakers, car kits, etc that just add to the device's cost. So many of the best apps require a constant connection, so to be away from a wireless hub would cripple the device. What phone do you have?

An ipad might serve you better if your laptop is bigger than a netbook and you want a couch surfing machine. Lots of fun games as well. I find that most of the apps I used on the iphone are kinda pointless on the ipad as they typically involve travel (finding restaurants, navigation, getting tickets, etc). The screen is certainly much easier to read than a netbook (the 800x600 ones at least) and so far the no flash thing has not been much of a problem. It is big though, kinda awkward to tote around, unlike my k2 or iphone.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Jason10mm, you bring up some good points that I need to consider. Mostly I want one just 'cause they're pretty and look fun, but I really don't know if I would use it so much as to warrant its purchase. 
I start back to school tomorrow and the students come back next Thursday. When some of my HS students come to the library, I'll ask them if they would show me theirs and let me play around with 'em, and I'll talk with them about how they use 'em.  I barely have time to play with the gadgets I have much less one more, but....
Thanks for your thoughts and time!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

If you don't buy it, I'll give you a cookie.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Chocolate chunk chip??


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I know this won't help you but...I have a desktop computer, a netbook for light surfing, a K2i, a K3 on the way, and an Ipod Touch which I use to play games and listen to music when I want a break from reading. I have room is my life for all of them and use each one frequently.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

LibraryGirl said:


> Chocolate chunk chip??


If that's what you want.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you, Scarlet...turns out chocolate was all I needed! Well, maybe not, but it certainly always helps   Thanks for the cookie!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

LibraryGirl said:


> Thank you, Scarlett...turns out chocolate was all I needed! Well, maybe not, but it certainly always helps  Thanks for the cookie!


Chocolate always helps (says the Godiva addict)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I didn't buy an ipod, but Scarlet never bought me a cookie! *sniff*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I didn't buy an ipod, but Scarlet never bought me a cookie! *sniff*


I post weird books for you, and clean up your messes after you try and take over alternate universes. So you don't get cookies.

and you owe me more weird books.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I have an iPod touch and use it in my daily life. I do have music, audio books, videos and games on it but there are three apps that i use daily (well, almost). The first is shopshop - an app that lets me set up shopping lists by stores and makes a master list of all of my items. Just touch an item to add to list. I keep my calendar and contacts on the touch. It is always with me and I always know where I need to be. I also have an app called Keeper which stores all of my passwords which is great because I can use a variety and not worry about forgetting them. If someone tries to break into the program, it deletes all data after five tries. I also have a program that keeps track of my bills and reminds me to pay them so I am never late with a payment. Since I travel a lot, that last is good because I may be away from home when the bill comes. That is a lot of things that I can do from one very small devise. The entertainment apps are rarely used but are nice to have when I am away from home. At first, I thought of the touch as a luxury but the longer I have it the more of a necessity it has become. For me, it just works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You need an iPod touch so you can play Words with Friends with us.    Oh, that's right, we're supposed to talk you down.  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Bad Betsy!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have to admit as an iPhone user since the first model, I've always thought the Touch was pretty useless.  After all, it doesn't have "Internet anywhere, any time, in the palm of your hand" since it's wifi only.  That's always been the most important use of my iPhone.  Everything else is secondary, and it's why I won't consider a non smartphone.  I'm also not one who wants to carry multiple devices when one will do.  I do have a wifi only iPad, because the primary use for me for that is at home, on my own network.  3G isn't needed for that for me, because I don't want to tote it everywhere.  The Touch, however, is designed to carry with you.  

So I guess I'd ask what you think you'd actually DO with one?  Do you need a digital music player?  Do you need an organizer? Will you read on it?  Play games with it? Is there anything you can do with it that you can't do with your current devices?

And if enough of those answers justify buying it, then my next question is, why the iPod touch and not the iPhone?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about LibraryGirl, but I never even considered the iPhone, for several reasons, but the one most pertinent here was the only plan I could get was too expensive.  I already have a cell phone that does what I need it to do, make phone calls.  I didn't need to pay twice that for an iPhone.  For at least a year, I think, before the iPad came out, I was working up to getting an iPod Touch to do things like surf the Internet, play games, display images of my quilts and use various other apps when I have WiFi access, which is most of the time.  So getting a lot of the cool features but not having to pay that stiff monthly fee was attractive.  Then, when the iPad came out, the larger size was pertinent to what I want to use it for with all the image stuff I do.  So moving up to the iPad was a no brainer.  I never considered getting the 3G iPad model.

My .02

Betsy


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

My main two reasons for not liking my iTouch as much as my iPad:
Screen is just too small on the iTouch.  Hard to do any surfing on the Web.
Battery only lasts a couple of hours on the iTouch.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I love my iPad. I read, play music, watch tv and vids, have a couple of games, etc. I have the 64GB with wifi only. I don't need the 3G since I'm always close to a computer if I need Internet & there is no free wifi. I am considering the MiFi option as a "just in case".

Basically, I'm in love with it!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

With all the new technology coming out daily, it's really hard to resist.  Ask yourself this question.  Should I buy it now, or wait until next month and see if there's something better?  If you can resist one month, then go for two.  However, if you can afford it and you really want it, why not.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> With all the new technology coming out daily, it's really hard to resist. Ask yourself this question. Should I buy it now, or wait until next month and see if there's something better? If you can resist one month, then go for two. However, if you can afford it and you really want it, why not.


That was my plan....I told my husband that I was happy to wait a year, "to get all the bugs out"...2 weeks later I sent him a text from Best Buy to tell him I was getting it a "bit" early.

I caved 

But I have no regrets!


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Like Betsy, I use my cell phone only for calls...I really don't like talking on the phone so it's hardly used and it's a prepaid so no monthly charges...definitely don't want to pay monthly for IPod or  Ipad access.  I think I would use it for games, music,calendar/organizer, email/internet when out...gosh, I don't know...I'm totally enamored with the whole app thing, though.  
After I see some from some of my students and talk to them, maybe I'll have a better feel of if I'll use it.  Maybe Santa can give it to me...he's always at a loss for what to give me since I pretty much take care of what I really want/need at the time I want/need...yes...maybe this is a Santa thing.

Thanks, everyone for your time and thoughts. I love the Kindleboards!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I started with an iPod touch and loved it... But some of the apps I wanted you use, I couldn't use when I was out and about because I needed to be connected to the internet. About a month after I got it, my cat made me knock my phone into the toilet (SERIOUSLY) and I wound up getting an iPhone. Since then it has basically become an extension of me. I use it for EVERYTHING! Audiobooks, texting, checkbook register, games, movies & TV, shopping, Just about anything I need...There's an app for that!


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to say since I got my iPad my iPhone hasn't been giving me the same pull it once did.  I got the 32g WiFi 3g version and I love it more every day!  The only people that love it more than me are my granchildren.  My 2 yr old grandson comes up and says "Woody" when he wants to see the Toy Story app and it is amazing!  My granddaughter is almost 6 and she loves the games.  My advice is forget the Touch and get an iPad.  There are some amazing educational apps for it that you could possibly use with your students!  Just my 2 cents! 

Kathy in NC


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have an iPod Touch and I LOVE it!  I don't have the option of getting an iPhone here and I don't know if I would anyway because of the monthly fee.  I use my iPod for planning.  There are apps for calendar, tasks, shopping, databases, etc.  Most of these apps I don't need the Internet for.  My planning app syncs with Google when there is a wifi connection, but if there's not, I can still use the app.  Same with my shopping list.  It syncs when there's a connection, but if there's not I can still use the app to go shopping.  I have no problem using it to surf the web.  I also use my iPod for reading and listening to audiobooks.  If I need directions to a place, I just look it up before I leave the house.

My husband has an iPad and while it is VERY fun to play on, he never takes it out of the house.  It's too big for him to really use any planning apps on it.  It's mostly just an entertainment device for him.  I don't think he is even allowed to get on his work internet with it.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I started with the iTouch, and have since moved on to the iPhone since the 4G came out, I love it, absolutely love it.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I have an ipod touch and use it everyday. I had an ipod 5G, the video one with the wheel circa 2006. Used it all the time then got the touch. I use it for music, audiobooks (overdrive), podcasts etc. It connects to my car stereo via bluetooth (Ford Sync). I have the Kindle app and a couple free books on it for reading when I have a couple minutes here and there.

I am planning on getting a Kindle soon and have no desire for a ipad. The ipad is an overgrown ipod so I don't need it. I have a little laptop running linux that I use for casual web surfing while on the couch watching TV. 

Do you need an ipod? Depends on what you will use it for. I drive a lot and like to have my music, audio books, and podcasts available for listening to in the car. For me, the ipod is the top device on my list outside my cell phone. Since my employer pays for my cell phone, they dictate that I can't have an iphone. So the ipod works well for me.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

LibraryGirl said:


> Like Betsy, I use my cell phone only for calls...I really don't like talking on the phone so it's hardly used and it's a prepaid so no monthly charges...definitely don't want to pay monthly for IPod or Ipad access. I think I would use it for games, music,calendar/organizer, email/internet when out...gosh, I don't know...I'm totally enamored with the whole app thing, though.
> After I see some from some of my students and talk to them, maybe I'll have a better feel of if I'll use it. Maybe Santa can give it to me...he's always at a loss for what to give me since I pretty much take care of what I really want/need at the time I want/need...yes...maybe this is a Santa thing.
> 
> Thanks, everyone for your time and thoughts. I love the Kindleboards!!!!


You do realize that there is no monthly charge for the iPod, right? And for the iPad, you only need to pay a monthly charge if you get a 3G model and opt to turn it on (like maybe while on a road trip to use the GPS).

If you're going to be using your new device for games, iPad is the way to go! The iPod screen is soooo small (for my old eyes, anyway ); the iPad is HUGE in comparison.

I rarely use the 3G function, but it's so convenient to have at my fingertips. I don't have a smartphone, so it's been very liberating for me. If and when Verizon comes out with the iPhone, I'll probably start leaving my iPad at home, but as of right now, it goes with me everywhere.

I'm the least techie person in the world, and thought of the iPad as a giant iPod when it first came out -- thought it was pretty silly. Then I kept reading this darn board and the iPad threads, and started salivating for one. I finally got one right before AT&T took away the unlimited plan, and am so glad I did. I LOVE this thing. There are so many apps, a lot of them free; the possibilities are endless. So much fun! It's also great for nighttime reading -- large screen with no need for an external light.

I would ask Santa for an iPad, then come play Words With Friends with us. Then your tiles will be 3/8" big on your screen rather than mere dots!   

(Ha, ha. While I was typing, I see the poster before me likened an iPad to an overgrown iPod too. It is, and sooooo much more!)


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

JCBeam said:


> I can only tell you that if you buy the iTouch, next will be the wanting of the iPad..... I just got an iTouch a few weeks ago and if anything, my lust for the iPad has increased ten-fold. Of course reading all the posts on KB doesn't help and in particular a lot of dropped hints from good buddy, Kindlemama.


Ha, ha, ha! What in the heck is taking you so long?? I know, I know, life got in the way.

I foresee an iPad in the near future for you!    Fingers crossed!


----------



## darthjoey (Jun 9, 2010)

I recently got an iTouch for $100 from a friend, and I have to say that I like it. For me, it complements my Kindle. I used to bring my Kindle everywhere, which was a bit awkward since it doesn't fit in my pocket, but now I can just bring my iPod everywhere much easier.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought an Ipod Touch several months ago mostly to have access to a "Drug" reference called "Epocrates" for my work.  Never had had an mpg player before.  Now I have audiobooks on it, over 150 albums, play "Words With Friends" with friends here, play Angry Birds  , have apps for calendar and contacts that works better than my cell phone, and some organization and list apps that I have found useful.  I carry my K2 with me always so have not found using it to read a benefit but I now use it daily for all the other things!!  Am listening to my music more than I thought I would.  Wondering why I never got one before this!!!!


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

kindlemama said:


> I'm the least techie person in the world, and thought of the iPad as a giant iPod when it first came out -- thought it was pretty silly. Then I kept reading this darn board and the iPad threads, and started salivating for one. I finally got one right before AT&T


That's exactly what it is, an over grown ipod. That said, I think it's useful and I would not mind having one. Before it cam out, I thought it would be nice to have an ipod with a larger screen for surfing the web while on the couch watching TV.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

waynep said:


> That's exactly what it is, an over grown ipod. That said, I think it's useful and I would not mind having one. Before it cam out, I thought it would be nice to have an ipod with a larger screen for surfing the web while on the couch watching TV.


Well, with the 3G, it's a little bit more that that -- for me, anyway, since I don't have a smartphone.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

iTouch = music and photos.  Plus whatever apps.  I love mine.  Better than nanos I've had in the past to take music with me.


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

My Ipod Touch is used mostly for listening to XM satellite radio in the car.  I purchased a Skydock from the Apple store and have a subscription with XM and am quite pleased with how it's working out.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

The iPod Touch is perfect for me.  I don't need constant connection to the internet.  I just need a device that fits in my purse.  I may be interested in an iPad when they come out with smaller ones, or when my netbook dies - but not to replace my Touch.

I really like the Touch to read on.  It's comfy to hold and since you can adjust the size of the text, it's never hard to read.  

Camille


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Since starting this thread a couple months ago, I'm still thinking about asking for an iPod touch for Christmas. 
I've never had an MP3 player before. How hard (or is it even possible) to convert currently owned CD tracks into MP3 files and transferring them to the iPod?  
Do you all find yourselves spending a lot of money on music, videos and apps?  I can't see me giving up my Amazon ebook budget or even cutting it down but I don't want another (too) costly addiction.  
Are they pretty easy to use and what sort or essential accesories would needed to be purchased right away?  

Thanks, again, for your responses!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> Besides music, what do you all use iPods for that you can't do (or do as well) on your kindles and laptops? How and where do you use it most?


iPod Touch: While I'm out of the house it's used for listening to podcasts, geocaching apps, database apps, grocery shopping lists, alarm clock, to-do lists, aviation apps, email, maps, and oh, listening to music.

It comes in most handy when I'm out hiking in the boonies (I use a portable WiFi hub)... I can keep people informed as to where I am and do navigating. In the car, it's used for podcasts and music.

Mike


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

LibraryGirl said:


> Since starting this thread a couple months ago, I'm still thinking about asking for an iPod touch for Christmas.
> I've never had an MP3 player before. How hard (or is it even possible) to convert currently owned CD tracks into MP3 files and transferring them to the iPod?
> Do you all find yourselves spending a lot of money on music, videos and apps? I can't see me giving up my Amazon ebook budget or even cutting it down but I don't want another (too) costly addiction.
> Are they pretty easy to use and what sort or essential accesories would needed to be purchased right away?
> ...


It's super easy to convert your CD's to m3ps, but it does take a bit of time. I would suggest going over to the apple website and downloading Itunes (if you don't have it already), and start adding your CD's to the itunes library (itunes is free and is compatible with both windows and mac computers). Then once you get your ipod, all you have to do is hook it up to your computer, and presto, it will load your itunes library onto it.

As far as apps go, I typically stick with the free ones. Just be sure that the app is compatible with whatever device you end up getting (there are ipad only ones, iphone only ones, ones that work with all the devices.....)

Accessories....you might want a case for it and/or a screen protector. It comes with basic earbud style earphones...so, you wouldn't have to buy any unless you don't like that type.

I've owned some sort of ipod for many years now, and I've never had a model I didn't like....really liked my itouch (it was gifted to a friend when I recently upgraded to the iphone 4)

If you have a Apple store near you, I really suggest going in and just playing with a display model and talk to people there


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

How do I purchases apps?  If I have an iTunes account and put gift card $ on it, will that be used for any apps I buy or is the iTunes thing just for music?  I'd like to operate this like I do with my kindle...through gift cards only with no credit card charges. I wend to Best Buy today to play with one and set the alarm off on the semi-locked display. It took the guy three trips to find different keys to turn it off.  After that I was too embarrassed to ask questions.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

LibraryGirl said:


> How do I purchases apps? If I have an iTunes account and put gift card $ on it, will that be used for any apps I buy or is the iTunes thing just for music? I'd like to operate this like I do with my kindle...through gift cards only with no credit card charges. I wend to Best Buy today to play with one and set the alarm off on the semi-locked display. It took the guy three trips to find different keys to turn it off. After that I was too embarrassed to ask questions.


You can purchase apps from the itunes program on your computer or from the iTouch itself (provided you have wifi). Gift card balance can be used on anything in the itunes store....music, audiobooks, movies, apps, etc....gift card balanced is used first then any additional comes from whatever credit card you have on file (just like with Amazon).

Sorry to hear about your experience in Best Buy, that would have horrified me too.....but try to work up the courage to go back (you'll probably get a different associate) or to a different store (I really would recommend an Apple store if you have one near by, since that's all they sell, they are probably the most knowledgeable---or perhaps you have a friend that has one, or an iphone (the itouch is basically an iphone without the phone part))


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

misscrabtree said:


> My Ipod Touch is used mostly for listening to XM satellite radio in the car. I purchased a Skydock from the Apple store and have a subscription with XM and am quite pleased with how it's working out.


I am coming a bit late to this thread, but would someone please tell how I use my Touch to listen to XM satellite. I realize I will have to start with a subscription to XM, but what else do I have to do?


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love my ipod touch. I check the weather the minute I get up. I love the Pandora app that's introducing me to new artists based on my already favorites. Oh, I have an app to see what's on tv. And I can check Facebook and Twitter with it.

From itunes, you can get tons of free podcasts. I like the funny ones and the one about Kindle. And do you know you can buy one song from an album? I've saved lots of money not having to buy whole albums.

I use my ipod touch for tunes in my car. It uses the car's speakers. And it has a camera. Yeah.

I forgot to add that once I watched a movie with the Netflix app.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Why? See my post . . . .

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41656.0.html


----------

